
Ask HN: Has technology ruined our life or improved it? - ned7
It&#x27;s true that technological progress has helped humanity unlocking some mysteries and solving many problems, but on the other hand it contributed to the increasing rates of depression and other health problems (due to lack of physical movement). It is also associated with increasing surveillance and mass manipulation (AI and social media algos).<p>So it&#x27;s important to know if technology is overall good or bad?
And what to do to make its outcome better?
======
questionasked
What technologies?

